# Vape LOLS



## Gizmo (9/9/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/9/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (20/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## huffnpuff (21/9/14)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## shaunnadan (22/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (22/9/14)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/9/14)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq (27/9/14)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (29/9/14)

Too many vapers on board or a fully charged battery???

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (30/9/14)

huffnpuff said:


>



The story of my life

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (1/10/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq (1/10/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (1/10/14)

a vapers facebook photo gallery

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (1/10/14)

a Vapers prayer

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke187 (1/10/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/10/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/10/14)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (2/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)

check out the vape cat!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## jtgrey (7/10/14)

May I use the "P" word in this forum .........



Ok here go's ...

"POST Office"

 Mutch worse then the word you were thinking of

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/14)

true vapemail...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raslin (7/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> true vapemail...
> 
> View attachment 12738


hahaha. I want one. Will definitely be able to build a coil for that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/10/14)




----------



## Marzuq (16/10/14)

that look you get when vape gear goes on sale...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (16/10/14)

when you have to check with your wife before getting new vape gear...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## Marzuq (20/10/14)

this is my next mech mod...
vaping hot wouldnt you say??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (20/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> this is my next mech mod...
> vaping hot wouldnt you say??
> 
> 
> View attachment 13409



Will it solve the "bitter" taste?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/10/14)

johan said:


> Will it solve the "bitter" taste?



maybe not. but it will give me satisfaction of a different kind. let the culling begin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (1/11/14)

The Gotham Coil

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Necris (1/11/14)

Alex said:


> The Gotham Coil


Does it leave u with Batman voice?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rudi (4/11/14)

WTF LOL

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Riaz (4/11/14)

Rudi said:


> WTF LOL



my goodness

what next LOL


----------



## Rudi (4/11/14)

This



LMFAO (but i must add i feel like this just about now..)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/11/14)

Rudi said:


> WTF LOL



Thats classic.


----------



## Rudi (4/11/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rudi (4/11/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (4/11/14)

Rudi said:


> WTF LOL




Hahahaha that guy shaking his arrrs


----------



## BhavZ (4/11/14)

Rudi said:


> WTF LOL



That was classic

Love the vid


----------



## VapeSnow (4/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (4/11/14)

Rudi said:


>



Best video ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Best video ever.



Excellent and dig the lyrics

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rudi (5/11/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (5/11/14)

if oscar was a vaper...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BansheeZA (5/11/14)

Rudi said:


>



One of the best pieces of advertising I've seen in a while

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rudi (5/11/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rudi (5/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (5/11/14)

Made me smile


----------



## free3dom (5/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> View attachment 14737
> 
> 
> Made me smile



Nooooooo, say it isn't so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi (5/11/14)

I would just laugh coz mine are still made by kangertech

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi (6/11/14)

Best Way to describe peeps in Ladysmith

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rudi (6/11/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Rudi (6/11/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rudi (6/11/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rudi (6/11/14)

My 2 most favroute things in the world... had to leave the coke tho

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (6/11/14)

There's a new atomizer in town. I call it "The Ghettomizer V1"

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rudi (6/11/14)

Alex said:


> There's a new atomizer in town. I call it "The Ghettomizer V1"


Could also be called the Methomizer V1.0

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rudi (7/11/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rudi (7/11/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (13/11/14)

FAA briefly considers allowing vaping in flight, quickly cancels after initial trials.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Derick (17/11/14)

Alex said:


> There's a new atomizer in town. I call it "The Ghettomizer V1"


Should go well with this mech mod

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/11/14)

Derick said:


> Should go well with this mech mod


Seems legit


----------



## Marzuq (18/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (18/11/14)

Buy a girl an ecig. And this is what she does with it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (18/11/14)

Alex said:


> Buy a girl an ecig. And this is what she does with it.



Haha that is excellent!!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## free3dom (18/11/14)

Alex said:


> Buy a girl an ecig. And this is what she does with it.


Looks awesome...and very impractical (those wings won't last 10 seconds with me vaping it).

I'm just imagining how silly it looks opening your mouth that wide each time you wanna take a drag

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (24/11/14)

just me and my reo..

chugging away

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## LandyMan (24/11/14)

Derick said:


> Should go well with this mech mod


I love it. First mech mod ever I reckon


----------



## LandyMan (24/11/14)

There was no tornado in KZN ... Cloud blowing competition at a Vape Meet

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/11/14)



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (8/12/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Alex (9/12/14)

The Doc Brown

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee (9/12/14)

Alex said:


> The Doc Brown


The resemblance is uncanny

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (10/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> The resemblance is uncanny



Haha, only Doc hasn't been "primed" yet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (14/12/14)

How it felt the first time putting together a mech mod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## free3dom (16/12/14)

Arthster said:


> View attachment 17665
> 
> 
> View attachment 17666



Hahaha, that 1G Kanthal can be a real pain to coil with

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Hahaha, that 1G Kanthal can be a real pain to coil with



I find it hard to fit it under the top cap.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (17/12/14)

Arthster said:


> I find it hard to fit it under the top cap.





I'm still looking for a screwdriver to fit this thing

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Arthster (17/12/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Arthster (17/12/14)

free3dom said:


> I'm still looking for a screwdriver to fit this thing



Check with the vendor, I am sure it should have been in the box

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (17/12/14)

Yip, I looked just lidat when I got my first RDA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## free3dom (17/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Yip, I looked just lidat when I got my first RDA
> 
> View attachment 17670



I can definitely relate...it's also very similar to the "dry hit face"

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Arthster (17/12/14)

free3dom said:


> I can definitely relate...it's also very similar to the "dry hit face"



This is the closest to my DHFace  One dry hit and me and this dude could be twins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ProDiCaL (18/12/14)

Truly had a good laugh from all these.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (18/12/14)

Alex said:


> How it felt the first time putting together a mech mod.


Now this i can relate to, 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (18/12/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (18/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Ollie (18/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Alex (21/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jtgrey (23/12/14)

Vaping like a boss but what about ...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Arthster (23/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alex (25/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (26/12/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex (21/1/15)

Came across this one on reddit.

Left my mod at my girlfriends house. She hates using the word "vape".






lololol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## LandyMan (21/1/15)

Alex said:


> Came across this one on reddit.
> 
> Left my mod at my girlfriends house. She hates using the word "vape".
> 
> ...


The fact that she's there implies it by default, no?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## LandyMan (23/1/15)

Watch out for that Silver!

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Arthster (23/1/15)

How do you tell when a Kayfun is out of juice?


It stops flooding

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/1/15)

Arthster said:


> How do you tell when a Kayfun is out of juice?
> 
> 
> It stops flooding



Now that is the best ever! Classic!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (23/1/15)

Arthster said:


> How do you tell when a Kayfun is out of juice?
> 
> 
> It stops flooding





Sooooo, you may have a future in stand up comedy...at a vape lounge

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rafique (29/1/15)

Just thought I start a thread on a few funnies I found online.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (29/1/15)

Was driving the other day behind one of those "abnormal load" truck transporting huge pipes like this:





and the first thought that popped into my head was: "Wonder what size battery it takes"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Arthster (29/1/15)

looks like replacement tubes for a VAMO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/1/15)

Arthster said:


> looks like replacement tubes for a VAMO


Looks more like tubes for the Nemesis Sub Mega Plus

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Derick (29/1/15)

I'm thinking, wow, how long can I vape on that 30000000Mah 26000185000 !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (29/1/15)

Derick said:


> I'm thinking, wow, how long can I vape on that 30000000Mah 26000185000 !


Ya, capacity must be out of this world, but Eskom is not on for long enough to charge the thing. Or perhaps you can only charge it with a kite and a key in a lightning storm? I'm wondering what the amp limit is on that though, and kanthal would blow like a weak fuse... maybe that's where all our copper cables are going

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BillW (1/2/15)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alex (23/2/15)

*I started vaping a year ago and I've come to a very interesting realization.*



http://imgur.com/VBfLzK3

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom (24/2/15)

Alex said:


> *I started vaping a year ago and I've come to a very interesting realization.*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/VBfLzK3


I just took all the money out of my wallet, but my clouds remained the same...what am I doing wrong?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (27/2/15)

https://i.imgur.com/zMypjYz.webm

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The Wolf (28/2/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The Wolf (28/2/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## king-ding-n-ling (2/3/15)

I walked into a vape shop that has some testers and i spotted a "cherry"...thought to myself damn...looks good...dnt care who's here but i'm gonna vape that cherry. Had to restrain myself cos the one next to the cherry seemed abit menthol. So just took out my Nautilus Prime and transformed my thoughts....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (6/3/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## The Wolf (7/3/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex (19/3/15)

*Revenge-modding*
by Sw1tchblade · 2 hours ago



Bastard stopped working one day, blew a cap. So i thought, if you like smoke that much, dammit, I'll turn you into a mod so you can smoke all you want.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rudi (22/3/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Alex (31/3/15)

Just clicked the button on my iPhone, 5 times before putting it in my pocket

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rudi (1/4/15)



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Rudi (7/4/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rudi (7/4/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rudi (7/4/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rudi (7/4/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rudi (8/4/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## huffnpuff (8/4/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (9/4/15)

Rudi said:


> View attachment 24768


classic


----------



## huffnpuff (9/4/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## huffnpuff (9/4/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (10/4/15)

Classic lols @huffnpuff 
I can identify

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (10/4/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (25/4/15)

Cannot embed gifv, so here is the link

Every time I vape in my car at a red light.
https://i.imgur.com/N8R4nfm.gifv

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## moonunit (25/4/15)

Alex said:


> Cannot embed gifv, so here is the link
> 
> Every time I vape in my car at a red light.
> https://i.imgur.com/N8R4nfm.gifv


Lol'd properly at that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (25/4/15)

What's the worst word in the English language?

"STEEPING"

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Willyza (27/5/15)

I thought so 2.......................!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## huffnpuff (27/5/15)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Derick (29/5/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/5/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## acorn (1/6/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex (13/6/15)



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 6


----------



## Marzuq (13/6/15)

Alex said:


>




Long but funnyfunny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (13/6/15)

Its to typical average human behavior

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## acorn (18/6/15)

So True...Vapemail deliveries

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 2 | Can relate 5


----------



## Frank Zef (19/6/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## acorn (19/6/15)

@Rob Fisher & Tropical Ice...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Frank Zef (19/6/15)

Brakpan e-cig.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## huffnpuff (22/6/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## huffnpuff (22/6/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## acorn (24/6/15)

Applicable to my reo's...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## acorn (24/6/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cave Johnson (27/6/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Frank Zef (2/7/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (3/7/15)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 6 | Disagree 1


----------



## Gizmo (4/7/15)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 30507



I use a coiler

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## acorn (8/7/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarkSide (8/7/15)

This is just not fair! I do not want "second-hand stink" but they can get a strawberry vape cloud, might be a good place to convert the foolish ones!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (9/7/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex (20/7/15)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Cave Johnson (20/7/15)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Frank Zef (22/7/15)

LOL!


----------



## Alex (23/7/15)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Alex (23/7/15)

TIFU by starting a family fight

submitted 21 hours ago by OMGcapatchas

So, I got way too drunk last night at a family dinner. My FIL is in town and after having some beers by myself I met up with my wife, SIL,FIL, MIL, BIL and nephew. We ate and had a good time, and I had more beers. Paid the entire tab. Drank more beers. Everyone wanted to go get ice cream after, and like a vape douche I vaped at the ice cream place (outside, but very kid heavy). An old man asked me to stop using it, and apparently I got defensive. So he got defensive back and got in my face. So that cued my wife to yell at him to get out of my face. He yelled back at my wife, which got my father in law to get at him for getting in his daughters face. If that wasn't enough, my uncle in law then took up for my father in law. At which point, I left and walked to the liquor store, because obviously, I needed more beer. Ah, the shame is heavy today.

source:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## wazarmoto (25/7/15)

So while it was loadshedding this morning I decided to go and get some materials for my next project (building a launcher for surf fishing) I was driving through town merrily vaping my subox kit, and an officer of the law stops me. 

Cop: "sir, do you know your vehicle has a problem. There's a lot of smoke coming from there" 
Me: "nope. Car is fine. I was just vaping" 
Cop: "is that legal?" 
Me: "Ofcourse it is. Let me show you"

I then proceed to take a lovely full on lung hit and blow that cloud out passed him. 

Cop: " yooooooooooooooooooh! That is why there is so much rain today. Is you! Haai wena! Go well sir. Enjoy."

I love it when cops play so Cool. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## annemarievdh (25/7/15)

wazarmoto said:


> So while it was loadshedding this morning I decided to go and get some materials for my next project (building a launcher for surf fishing) I was driving through town merrily vaping my subox kit, and an officer of the law stops me.
> 
> Cop: "sir, do you know your vehicle has a problem. There's a lot of smoke coming from there"
> Me: "nope. Car is fine. I was just vaping"
> ...



Bwahahahahaha!!! Wish I could be there to see his face!!!


----------



## Alex (27/7/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## kelly22 (27/7/15)

I use a coiler too


----------



## Frank Zef (31/7/15)

Stolen from Instagram.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (31/7/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (7/8/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (11/8/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eequinox (12/8/15)

free3dom said:


> View attachment 17794


irony just there that was what i started smoking many many coughs ago


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/8/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/8/15)




----------



## Jan (26/8/15)

Watched a movie rated PG13 and my first thought was 87VG

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (26/8/15)

Jan said:


> Watched a movie rated PG13 and my first thought was 87VG



Classic one @Jan!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/8/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rudi (28/9/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rudi (28/9/15)




----------



## Rudi (1/10/15)

*Tru Life: I'm A Vape Addict*

**


----------



## huffnpuff (20/10/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## huffnpuff (20/10/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Blackwidow (23/11/15)




----------



## Blackwidow (23/11/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Random-Hero (24/11/15)

http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aRVqz2G_460sv.mp4

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## huffnpuff (30/11/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## huffnpuff (7/1/16)

What does a reviewer do when there's nothing left to review and boredom kicks in .....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mogwai79 (13/1/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cruzz_33 (13/1/16)

@KyleMMXV


----------



## Rooigevaar (14/1/16)

Just found this on Reddit

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## huffnpuff (18/1/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eequinox (19/1/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (31/1/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 2


----------



## shaunnadan (31/1/16)

Alex said:


>




thats epic !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (31/1/16)

Alex said:


>



What he doesn't tell them, is that there was alcohol involved .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (31/1/16)

First rule of Vaping (amended) : If there's alcohol involved, Titan Uranus !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (31/1/16)

After your first vape in the morning

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (31/1/16)

Gizmo said:


> After your first vape in the morning
> 
> View attachment 44555


lol @ the old ducky behind her... "I'll have whats shes having"


----------



## Mogwai79 (1/2/16)

See you on the flip side....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex (8/2/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Gizmo (6/3/16)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Phillip868 (6/3/16)




----------



## Genosmate (8/3/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Alex (10/3/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/3/16)

Alex said:


>


I'm not sure how to rate this post


----------



## Alex (10/3/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm not sure how to rate this post



Come on man, I know you wanna like it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Greyz (10/3/16)

Alex said:


>



If you likes boobies then have I got news for you!


----------



## Greyz (18/3/16)

#TrueStory

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Greyz (18/3/16)

Only a vaper will get this LOL

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mogwai79 (20/3/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mogwai79 (20/3/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cave Johnson (22/3/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tvangeste (29/3/16)

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/4/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (6/4/16)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cespian (7/4/16)

Alex said:


>



67.23% of all stats are made up on the spot

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex (12/4/16)

820 000 views in 1 day

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Greyz (12/4/16)

A vaping face swop lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cave Johnson (13/4/16)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Random-Hero (13/4/16)

http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/apvdwW8_460sv.mp4

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tvangeste (13/4/16)

from Vape Meme Sa 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cespian (13/4/16)

Random-Hero said:


> http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/apvdwW8_460sv.mp4



Flappy bird on a VTC...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tvangeste (13/4/16)

something evil from Vape Meme Sa

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tvangeste (13/4/16)

Do you even vape bro?



Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## OhmzRaw (15/4/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Zahz (15/4/16)

We all searching for good batteries to last. How long will this battery last ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (17/4/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 4


----------



## Gizmo (28/4/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex (14/7/16)

Adam!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Glytch (7/8/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## huffnpuff (1/11/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## acorn (24/11/16)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 9


----------



## GregF (24/11/16)

Glytch said:


>




OK @Glytch I know its over three months back but I just see this now....hahahahahaha....what an ahole!


----------



## Raindance (26/11/16)

GregF said:


> OK @Glytch I know its over three months back but I just see this now....hahahahahaha....what an ahole!


Some of my mixes manage that without any hot stuff in it! Not proud of it... Just mentioning it...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## huffnpuff (28/11/16)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## blujeenz (3/12/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## acorn (18/1/17)

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Floki (19/1/17)

acorn said:


> View attachment 82081
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


Hey, that lookes like @BumbleBee !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wash (19/1/17)

I was wondering on the drive to work this morning:
Do more Kuga drivers get mistaken for vapers, or is it the other way around?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrDeedz (10/2/17)

Me today. and left my charger at home . the struggle is real. My Backup I JUST2 needs to work overtime. 
Cant Drip for another 8 Hours 3 minutes and 25 seconds ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Polar (15/2/17)

Cespian said:


> 67.23% of all stats are made up on the spot


Statistically speaking, statistics are wrong more often than not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (3/3/17)

DIY ceramic wicks...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Junior (4/3/17)

Let's trigger some people 





Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dietz (9/3/17)

Seems like it might have a bit of an overhang, just a tad though
I saw one of these at VK Fourways


----------



## Dooky (13/3/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Dietz (23/3/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (23/3/17)

Dietz said:


> View attachment 89146
> 
> 
> View attachment 89147



Twisp Clearo on an RX? Mouth to lung for 6 years before recharging.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Effjh (19/4/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Shifty (14/9/17)

Hope none of them are repost





























Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## acorn (28/10/18)

E-cigarette Store Robbery

https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/wo...-being-told-to-return-when-theres-more-money/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Elmien (28/10/18)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches (28/11/18)

“I have to make up a few coils for a mate, assuming the insulated wire is a lower resistance than the coils, will this give me a general resistance, before they have been fired obviously.”

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cynarius (29/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> “I have to make up a few coils for a mate, assuming the insulated wire is a lower resistance than the coils, will this give me a general resistance, before they have been fired obviously.”
> View attachment 152465


Asuming that's 2mm cable with that length all you would be adding is roughly 0.002ohm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (29/11/18)

Cynarius said:


> Asuming that's 2mm cable with that length all you would be adding is roughly 0.002ohm


including or excluding the clamps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cynarius (29/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> including or excluding the clamps


Excluding

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (29/11/18)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## lesvaches (8/12/18)

i went looking for something to cheer me up but found this instead, wtf...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (30/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/5/19)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 167782



If Monday was a RDA....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

